# Login - unbekannte Fehlermeldung



## DJ (16. Dez 2004)

Hi!
Ich programmiere ein Login und komme nicht mehr weiter.

Es wird folgender fehler ausgegeben: (tomcat-log)

```
2004-12-16 16:52:26 StandardWrapperValve[jsp]: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
java.lang.ClassFormatError: db/beans/DBBean (Illegal Class name "WEB-INF/classes/db/beans/DBBean")
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:539)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:123)
        at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.findClassInternal(WebappClassLoader.java:1634)
        at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.findClass(WebappClassLoader.java:860)
        at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1307)
        at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1189)
        at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JasperLoader.loadClass(JasperLoader.java:148)
        at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JasperLoader.loadClass(JasperLoader.java:69)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:302)
        at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Class.java:1618)
        at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Class.java:1930)
        at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Class.java:278)
        at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Class.java:261)
        at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.getServlet(JspServletWrapper.java:137)
        at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:307)
        at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:292)
        at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:236)
        at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:237)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:157)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:214)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invokeInternal(StandardContextValve.java:198)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:152)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:137)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
        at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:118)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:102)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardValveContext.invokeNext(StandardValveContext.java:104)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:520)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:929)
        at org.apache.coyote.tomcat5.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:160)
        at org.apache.jk.server.JkCoyoteHandler.invoke(JkCoyoteHandler.java:300)
        at org.apache.jk.common.HandlerRequest.invoke(HandlerRequest.java:374)
        at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.invoke(ChannelSocket.java:743)
        at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.processConnection(ChannelSocket.java:675)
        at org.apache.jk.common.SocketConnection.runIt(ChannelSocket.java:866)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:683)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)
```

Ich weiss einfach nicht was falsch ist. Den Code für das DBBean kann ich nicht gut posten, da er sehr lang ist. Könnt ihr mir auch so helfen oder müsstet ihr den code haben? (ca. 2000 zeilen)


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Dez 2004)

java.lang.ClassFormatError: db/beans/DBBean (Illegal Class name "WEB-INF/classes/db/beans/DBBean") 

dürfte keine Rolle spielen, da ist was ganz anderes kaputt

prüf mal die Datei WEB-INF/classes/db/beans/DBBean.class


----------



## DJ (16. Dez 2004)

prüfen = draufklicken?

(die klasse enthält kein main)


----------



## DJ (17. Dez 2004)

wie meinst du prüfen? was soll ich wie machen?  :shock:


----------

